

Building Teams Using Quantitative Analysis in the NBA – The Last Rites - davidedicillo
http://blogmaverick.com/2010/10/03/building-teams-using-quantitative-analysis-in-the-nba-the-last-rites/

======
sportsTAKES
Bill Parcells always talks about determining where football ranks as a
priority for his players.

It doesn't have to be the top priority but it better be near the very top
(family, faith would be considered acceptable 'higher priorities'). He wants
players with similar life priorities.

Bill Belichick has a special assistant (his name escapes me), a football
lifer, that solely focuses on assessing the make up of players.

That said, the simple fact is that the very best GM's in pro sports know how
to sort through the statistics and find the die-hard competitors. Statistics
matter but only when coupled with the right make up.

